# Hawkeye ate -- Hershey's Chocolate Syrup --



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hawkeye ate a container of hershey's chocolate syrup -- is this stuff toxic. I'm not sure how much or if there's any real chocolate in it or is it only chocolate flavor. I'm at work and my hubby called to tell me this. Should we be worried.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

call your vet and ask...a whole bottle would be pretty invasive on the digestive system.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

just spoke with my vet......... she said he's going to have one **** of a sugar rush and diarrhea for the next 24 hours, but there's not enough if any chocolate in the syrup to cause any damage.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Milk chocolate usually isn't deadly and if your still concerned you can give the dog a teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting. My lab ate an entire easter basket two years ago, and the year before, and has gotten into chocolate since. He didn't get the memo it's deadly,lol We can hide it anywhere and he will find a way to get it so for the most part we just don't keep it in the house. He also has a thing for bread- he's a weirdo


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

YOU DON'T KEEP CHOCOLATE IN YOUR HOUSE?????? I'm having a major panic attack just thinking about that. HA!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> YOU DON'T KEEP CHOCOLATE IN YOUR HOUSE?????? I'm having a major panic attack just thinking about that. HA!


Hey, where's the best place to hide chocolate...from your husband? For somebody who claims not to like sweets, he sure plows through my Dove's.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Put it in the laundry basket. Bet he wouldn't look there!


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

We had a spaniel who ate a whole Easter basket full of chocolate when the kids were little. She vomited and it was a mess to clean up, but seemed to be fine.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

My mom always kept a stash in the freezer when we were kids and not allowed to eat it  She'd put all the kids to bed and have a coffee and chocolate.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Chocolate diarrhea has a totally funcky choc-poop smell. My cocker years ago ate a bag of chocolate chips. As for hiding chocolate...save a coffee can and put it in there in the pantry or freezer. Works like a charm! (good for $$ too!)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> YOU DON'T KEEP CHOCOLATE IN YOUR HOUSE?????? I'm having a major panic attack just thinking about that. HA!


 
i'm with you on that one. I would freak out without chocolate in the house. Weight gain be damned! its a lifesaver! and with my hubby on his diet.... i dont have to share!!!!! i do however still have to hide it from him so he doesnt give it to the kids.


----------

